# Westminster Ph.D Program



## natewood3 (Apr 18, 2006)

Do they offer a Ph.D. in apologetics? I know they offer a Th.M. in apologetics, but I could not find if they offered a Ph.D. in it.

Also, I am Baptist. How would that affect me going to WTS? Are there many other denominations that attend WTS other than Presbyterian?


----------



## SolaScriptura (Apr 18, 2006)

I don't know about the PhD in apologetics... but I do know that being a Baptist won't be a problem... just like I am a Presbyterian who attends SBTS!


----------



## bened (Apr 18, 2006)

Ben,

Just curious, but how did the Lord draw you to Southern for your MDiv studies as opposed to a seminary w/in your denomination of choice?

BTW, I think it's great you're at Southern. I almost ended up there for my Dmin. Though I would've been more home there, doctrinally, than at New Orleans (though solid, conservative school, but not reformed), logistics with the degree plan and format of the program led me away from SBTS to NOBTS. 

To clarify further, when I enrolled at NOBTS in 2000, NOBTS had a leadersip track, trimesters and an Atlanta satellite campus where I was able to knock out a few seminars and a workshop.

I had an excellent experience at New Orleans but there's still more than a little part of me that wishes I would've done expository preaching at SBTS. Nonetheless, my acute sense of deficiency in leadership formation trumped my personal druthers to do major in expository preaching (though all my electives where in exp prchg. BTW, Jim Shaddix, who's no longer at NOBTS but back in the pastorate, was an EXCELLENT preaching prof. His books on preaching are top-shelf).

Also, to at least make a swipe at keeping this on topic, Nate, from what I've heard and seen on the WTS site, they're fine w/having folk like us. There's a lot that appeals to me about that program. 

But I best wait a while. Doubt my bride or two boys (7 &8) would rejoice over my getting back into "doctorate mode", now that they've had Dad "back" this past year.


----------



## natewood3 (Apr 18, 2006)

WTS has probably the best apologetics program as I see it, if you are a presuppositionalist that is. I would love to study under Scott Oliphint and William Edgar. They also have some great theologians at WTS also. As a Baptist, I don't find any other seminary having a more well-rounded faculty than Southern. Their theology and language programs are both great. They have great professors in every area of study as far as I can tell. Southern is a great seminary, even though I hear alot of them are only 4 point Calvinists...


----------

